# Lame' Fly



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Lame' (La-May) is an iridescent fabric used for evening gowns, etc. Fine Mylar like strands run one way and are woven with fine, clear strands that run perpendicular to them. This fabric comes in all sorts of colors. I picked a pearl/blue fabric for this fly.



First. I tied in 4 white hackles, wrapping them the full length of the hook shank.

Second. I smeared a tiny bit of Craft Goop to the threads.

Third. I cut a rectangle of Lame' and folded it around the hook shank. The rectangle was as long as the hook shank plus the feathers.

Fourth. I smeared extra Goop between the sides of the folded rectangle as far as the bend of the hook. The hook point is inserted thru the Lame' in the appropriate position. (see photo)

Fifth. After the Goop sets, trim the rectangle to a generally fishy shape on the front end.

Sixth. Add stick on eyes then completely coat the head area with Goop.

Seventh. Remove the transverse strands all the way up the the area coated with Goop.



Lame' is available at all fabric stores. I bought 1/2 yard at Jo-Ann's Fabrics in Springhill, FL for ~$3.50. This should be enough to tie at least 100 flies. This fly is 4+inches long and tied on a 2/0 SS hook.



Here is a photo of the completed fly. Maybe you can see the iridescence.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I made a few casts with the new fly this afternoon. It is beautiful in the water, riding perfectly up right. I think this one is gonna work fine.



I didn't try for distance or accuracy because the wind was blowing 30-40kts and I was not in a good place to cast.



After tying a few, I can hone my technique plus pick up speed.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Complete tying instructions.



Lame' (La-May) is an iridescent fabric used for evening gowns, etc. Fine Mylar like strands run one way and are woven with fine, clear strands that run perpendicular to them. This fabric comes in all sorts of colors. I picked a pearl/blue fabric for this fly.



First. I tied in 4 white hackles, wrapping them the full length of the hook shank. Perhaps you can see the "Snazzle" of 30# mono facing aft with the front end inserted through the hook eye to form a weed/snag guard. I made 4 wraps of thread around the aft facing "Snazzle" plus the tail feathers. The "Snazzle" prevents the feathers from tangling around the hook. Wrapping the feathers to the "Snazzle" aft of the hook bend makes the "Snazzle" even more effective.










Second. I smeared a fair amount of Craft Goop on the threads.

Third. I cut a rectangle of Lame' and folded it around the hook shank. The rectangle was as long as the hook shank plus the feathers. 










Fourth. I smeared extra Goop between the sides of the folded rectangle as far as the bend of the hook after inserting the hook through the Lame in its correct location. I really worked the Goop into the Lame with my thumb and forefinger. I added the stick on eyes before the Goop completely set. (see photo)










Fifth. After the Goop sets, trim the rectangle to a generally fish head shape on the front end.










Sixth. Completely coat the head area with Goop taking care to completely cover the eyes.

Seventh. After this coat of Goop dries, remove the transverse strands all the way up the the area coated with Goop. Note the transverse clear fibers in the photo above. They appear to be a shadow.



Here is a photo of the completed fly. Maybe you can see the iridescence.












Lame' is available at all fabric stores. I bought 1/2 yard at Jo-Ann's Fabrics in Springhill, FL for ~$3.50. This should be enough to tie at least 100 flies. This fly is 4+inches long and tied on a 2/0 SS hook.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Pretty sweet, I like the way you shredded out the lame' after the hook bend. Does it spin when you strip it in? Any fly that style that I've ever tied or used, always spun when stripping it back in. Something will it it fo sho.

L8, Harry


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I made about a dozen casts at a "School" of big Bass in the Rainbow River with this fly yesterday. These fish were all in the 8-10# class and in absolutely clear water. I worked the fly in front of them a bunch of times and had only one half hearted follow. I didn't expect to catch one of them because big Bass in the Rainbow are notoriously hard to catch in the daytime and on lures.



On the plus side, the fly tracked perfectly without turning over on the retrieve. It did, however flip over when I began my back cast. Once or twice if fluttered in the air on the cast sounding a little like a covey of Quail on the flush.



I think this fly will work great when fish are feeding on 3-4" Menhaden or Pilchards. Time will tell. I've tied a few and they haven't been tested. I'll just call this one a "It oughta work" for now.


----------

